# How would you repair this drywall?



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 1, 2017)

Removing old tile backsplash in preparation for template for formica and one of the last tiles  makes this hole...otherwise everything came off great. Story of my life. 

Anyway, how would you repair this? A standard patch? The paper on the backside is still intact. Obviously I can't fill it with drywall mud because it's too deep...but is there something else besides cutting out a square and patching that I could do? 95% of it is going to be covered by the new formica backsplash.


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 1, 2017)

Drywall mud works for me. It might shrink and you can give it a second coat. I have piled it on way thicker than that.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 1, 2017)

cut a piece of drywall for a patch, trace the patch piece over the hole, enlarge the hole to fit your patch, butter the patch and push in place, let dry and then sand down the rough spots, apply a finish coat of mud and sand to finish.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2017)

Doing anything else for backing or are just gluing to that.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 1, 2017)

nealtw said:


> Doing anything else for backing or are just gluing to that.



Just gluing on to that.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2017)

I would want a smooth surface, you are going to have less than 50% contact. I would replace it with new or plywood. 

I have never tried what you are doing so I can't say it won't work but I do hate doing things twice.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2017)

Fill it with this in multiple coats with a little tape before the last;http://www.homedepot.com/p/Westpac-...-Setting-Type-Joint-Compound-22164H/100320410


----------



## joecaption (Feb 1, 2017)

Please back up and take another picture so we can see the whole thing.
As bad and rough as that whole thing is I'd be cutting the whole thing out and replacing with new drywall.
But then again I'd never use formica for a backsplash either.
We own a home where trying to sell that has it and the first thing the realtor suggested was to remove and replace with tile to get more money for the home. 
Had two showings and both times the wife said it looks dated and low balled the offer to cover the cost of having to install a different back splash.


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2017)

That may be true for the typical HD formica, however there are formica products that resemble hard surface and composite counter materials.

And because the OP states they are templating, I would suspect an up-market product.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 1, 2017)

nealtw said:


> I would want a smooth surface, you are going to have less than 50% contact. I would replace it with new or plywood.
> 
> I have never tried what you are doing so I can't say it won't work but I do hate doing things twice.



Can you please elaborate what you mean by 50% contact?


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 1, 2017)

joecaption said:


> Please back up and take another picture so we can see the whole thing.
> As bad and rough as that whole thing is I'd be cutting the whole thing out and replacing with new drywall.
> But then again I'd never use formica for a backsplash either.
> We own a home where trying to sell that has it and the first thing the realtor suggested was to remove and replace with tile to get more money for the home.
> Had two showings and both times the wife said it looks dated and low balled the offer to cover the cost of having to install a different back splash.



Here is another picture. A lot of the paper tore off, but all in all it looks relatively uniform without chunks missing.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2017)

Eisenfaust8 said:


> Can you please elaborate what you mean by 50% contact?


 With a smooth surface every part to the laminate comes into contact with the sub straight. When doing it over a countertop, you fill and smooth every crack and nail hole so you don't get bubbles that are not stuck. So that would be 100% contact.

Laminate does not stretch into dips and cavities so it will just stick to the high points.
Hold a stiff ruler or any straight edge and see how much of it is actually touching the wall. I would bet you will get less than half, which ever way you hold the straight edge.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 1, 2017)

nealtw said:


> With a smooth surface every part to the laminate comes into contact with the sub straight. When doing it over a countertop, you fill and smooth every crack and nail hole so you don't get bubbles that are not stuck. So that would be 100% contact.
> 
> Laminate does not stretch into dips and cavities so it will just stick to the high points.
> Hold a stiff ruler or any straight edge and see how much of it is actually touching the wall. I would bet you will get less than half, which ever way you hold the straight edge.



Ok, I did that and I see what you mean. 

To switch gears slightly, what if I had them do a flat formica counter and then did my own tile backsplash (I'm thinking the large piece ones from HD that look like they are made up of many smaller ones).  I've never done any tile before, but wouldn't I be able to smooth out the whole back with the adhesive and leave the drywall as is?


----------



## nealtw (Feb 1, 2017)

I would be ordering up one of theses cut to length with both ends finshed for what you need and then tile above that.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-...ountertop-in-Tumbled-Roca-483538T10/202060871


----------



## Snoonyb (Feb 1, 2017)

The style tile you are referring to is called a mosaic and to prepare the backsplash simply use a 6" drywall knife and level with a fast setting dry- mix compound and then a modified thinset to adhere the tile.


----------



## Eisenfaust8 (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for the help, guys. You brought up a few things I hadn't factored in and will figure it out now. Appreciate it!


----------

